# Newbie setup



## TeChZiLLa23 (18/12/14)

Hi Guys

Figured after following the forum for past month or so I should say hello.

Hello. 

Haha so here's a pic of what I'm currently vaping on. I'm more then willing to give my newbie opinion on any of the stuff seen in this pic.. 

Anyways happy vaping guys!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raslin (18/12/14)

Quite a collection for a newbie

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (18/12/14)

TeChZiLLa23 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Figured after following the forum for past month or so I should say hello.
> 
> ...



Nice collection 

But we don't use the "S" word on here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TeChZiLLa23 (18/12/14)

Corrected OP

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## John (19/12/14)

Hi @TeChZiLLa23, Nice collection


----------



## Ollie (19/12/14)

not a bad little collection you have going on there @TeChZiLLa23 

Hi, and welcome bro


----------



## ESH (19/12/14)

Wow, for a noob that's quite a collection, which is your favorite?


----------



## TeChZiLLa23 (21/12/14)

In terms of eliquid I'd have to say I'm enjoying hurricane juice and also the 5 pawns stuff.. In terms of equipment I'm enjoying the istick(powerful and portable) and then.. The one and only Lemo!! O my gosh how I love this Lemo.. wow!!!

I'm actually looking to trade the istick + VAT ( a cash difference) for an evic supreme.. but ill put up a trade request..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/12/14)

TeChZiLLa23 said:


> In terms of eliquid I'd have to say I'm enjoying hurricane juice and also the 5 pawns stuff.. In terms of equipment I'm enjoying the istick(powerful and portable) and then.. The one and only Lemo!! O my gosh how I love this Lemo.. wow!!!
> 
> I'm actually looking to trade the istick + VAT ( a cash difference) for an evic supreme.. but ill put up a trade request..



The Lemo is an exceptional RTA (not even considering it's price) 

And hybriding onto the Evic S would definitely just make it even better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/14)

Welcome @TeChZiLLa23 
Nice gear you have!

And thanks for saying hello
Hello back!

Pease would you put in your location in your personal details. Helps with many things. Just click on your name in the top right and then "personal details". Just put in your city. You will need to use a normal browser for this. 

Also, pick a cool avatar image. It helps to identify and recognise your posts. 

All the best with your vaping and the forum


----------

